# Our Great Grandaughter



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

Meet Coral.She's 9 months old.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh MY goodness she's is beautiful and sooo alert and for 9months wow!! I bet you're very proud Jim!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 26, 2015)

Ooooh what a pretty girl


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2015)

I KNOW you're proud Jim.  Coral is such a sweetheart.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I KNOW you're proud Jim.  Coral is such a sweetheart.


I love her beyond belief.  Thank  you John.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

She means the world to me.  Thank you....


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Ooooh what a pretty girl


Thank you!  She is a winner.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2015)

Very cute. I'd like a pair of leggings like hers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Very cute. I'd like a pair of leggings like hers.


Thank you AC that means a lot to me.


----------



## Raven (Dec 26, 2015)

What a sweetie.  She looks like a little angel.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 26, 2015)

She's a doll, Jim!!


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2015)

What a smile!  I can't wait to be a great-grandmother (2 1/2 months and counting....)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2015)

You got a little angel there Jim, pretty happy girl with a pretty name! :love_heart:


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

Lovely little one.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2015)

You are a lucky man Jim.
Enjoy every minute that you get with her.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 26, 2015)

She's a real sweetie pie, Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks all!!


----------



## Pam (Dec 27, 2015)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2015)

What a beautiful little girl!  I hope you get to see her often Jim.  Time goes so fast.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 29, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## AprilT (Dec 29, 2015)

How very adorable.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2015)

She's a beauty, Jim!


----------

